# Sony Net MD Walkman file transfers... Don't happen!



## gillsop (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a Net MD Walkman MZ-N707 Type-R. I would like to use the devise to record my own music sessions and have successfully recorded things but now, after installing the SonicStage software from Sony, I cannot get the files to transfer form the MD player to the "My Library" on the computer. When initiating the transfer the MD player and the computer do think about the task and then the task seemingly never gets completed. Can anyone help?!?!


g


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I gave up on using SonicStage as it's so unreliable (crashes, corrupt database, restrictions etc), and switched to RealPlayer for transferring files.

Connect the minidisc, open RealPlayer, go to Tools > Add Device, select Sony from the Browse menu, select Sony NetMD to install the driver.

You should now see the minidisc player in the Music/Library and Burn/Transfer panels. Drag and drop your files to copy.


----------



## gillsop (Mar 20, 2006)

But can you transfer from the MD to the Computer?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, you'll see the minidisc in the Music & My Library tab, on the left under View. Click it and you'll see the contents of the minidisc. Highlight the tracks you want and drag them into My Library to copy them to your hard drive.

Note: you need to install OpenMG for the RealPlayer plugin to work, but you should have already done that when you installed SonicStage.


----------

